# How lift my 2002 frontier?



## buckhuntersj (Nov 17, 2005)

Hey,
I need help figuring out what to do. 

I have already put on a 2'' block lift on the back, but i need to find new u bolts to fit. where can i get some?

But now i need a lift for the front, I only need about a 1.5'' or 2'' for it.
What an i do to lift the front?
Are there tortion keys for this truck?

Can i get PRG lift kit to fit it?
where can i find it?

Thanks alot!!


----------



## SD Frontier (Oct 17, 2005)

your 1st gen uses torsion bars. you can crank them up to lift the fron end but make sure you dont do it too much as the ride will stiffen and put more stress on the suspension components. 4x4parts.com has lift kits for your Fronty.

CLICK ME


----------



## buckhuntersj (Nov 17, 2005)

My torsion bolts only have about 1/2 an inch of thread on them, so its not worth bothering with.
Is there ANY other way to lift it about an inch or 2 without haveing to spend hundereds of dollar.


----------

